# Video - Shooting Para's Big Hawg



## duelist1954 (Oct 8, 2011)

In this video we shoot Para's aluminum frame hi-cap 1911, the Big Hawg

Shooting Paras Hi-Cap Wild Hawg.mov - YouTube


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I like it. Just may have to get me one. If I get a 45 this will be on my shortlist.


----------



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

Great Video! I especially enjoyed the 'Bad Guy's View' of the Para as the video finale.


----------

